# Skipping Time



## Zephent (Oct 1, 2008)

Whats your opinion on skipping time, in ANY Animal Crossing game...?


Personally im against it, I think it takes away from the point of the game and kills the fun factor too fast. Not that i've _never_ done it, but I try to avoid it.


----------



## IslandGuy (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm for it, as long as it doesn't involve something that make pride. For example, If the guests in the town were appreciating how a garden has a lot of hybrids. And were just grown today... 

I prefer to only time travel when its really necessery. Like if you accidently got the wrong haircut and look VERY ugly. Another situation where I think it would be needed is that if you accidently set a playdate with a villager at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Zephent (Oct 1, 2008)

IslandGuy said:
			
		

> I'm for it, as long as it doesn't involve something that make pride. For example, If the guests in the town were appreciating how a garden has a lot of hybrids. And were just grown today...
> 
> I prefer to only time travel when its really necessery. Like if you accidently got the wrong haircut and look VERY ugly. Another situation where I think it would be needed is that if you accidently set a playdate with a villager at 3 in the morning.


I agree that certain situations call for it.

But I dont like to, im wondering if people will skip time in City folk to get holiday items then sell them on the auction house, I hope not...


----------



## IslandGuy (Oct 1, 2008)

Zyphent said:
			
		

> IslandGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck, In ACWW some people even sold themselves for cash. >.< Good thing nobody here would do that...hopefully no one would thats not here. If the auction house didn't identify the seller there'd be some trouble.


----------



## VantagE (Oct 1, 2008)

I really try not to skip time.  The few times I have done it is for the trees I have planet to be fully grown so I can grab some extra cash... but I don't do that anymore... and hopefully won't do it in the new one.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm against time traveling as well.  But back in the days of AC for the GameCube, that used to be the main "cheating" that nobody liked.  In ACWW it was obviously AR... and Nintendo even ENCOURAGED players to time travel in WW   :huh:


----------



## Zephent (Oct 1, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> I'm against time traveling as well.  But back in the days of AC for the GameCube, that used to be the main "cheating" that nobody liked.  In ACWW it was obviously AR... and Nintendo even ENCOURAGED players to time travel in WW   :huh:


Encouraged them? How so?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 1, 2008)

Zyphent said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They made it possible to time travel right in the game (didn't even have to change the system's time), and when ACWW was coming out they said they did that so people who are busy and miss something can go to it when they are available.  They said some people have schedules where they only have the opportunity to play at night, for example.  I say... if you miss something you miss it!  :gyroidtongue:


----------



## SL92 (Oct 2, 2008)

I've done it plenty of times, though I'm generally against it when playing the game more seriously. If you can call Animal Crossing serious. The main reason I don't is because of the damn weeds that pop up everywhere.


----------



## KingKombat (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll only do it if something like a REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY rare 
hat/object/pattern comes around, such as the big bro cap.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm conflicted. i get angry when i can't make it home in time for an event, or wake up early enough to buy/sell turnips on a sunday. 

in WW, i started making hybrids of flowers, and i couldn't risk any of them dying. so i would set it back and play that day, only to check on/water flowers, and then advance to the next day. i haven't decided how i'm going to do it this time, i just know i have a lot less time on my hands!!


----------



## Zephent (Nov 16, 2008)

As I stated, im against it, and have decided to not associate with cheaters of any manner in City Folk, i'd like to try the game the way its meant to be played for a while before I start doing anything else.


----------



## Chadwick (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm against it. I used to do it a lot in WW but I haven't done it in CF. Hopefully I never will.


----------



## Circe (Nov 19, 2008)

In general Im against it. I did do it in the game cube one but that was after my house was paid for and i got board of the game but I'm not going to do that with this game.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 19, 2008)

Im against it too, but how do u get the big bro cap? (PM me). And also, i think Time Travel is only ok if you missed an event in AC because of a real life event, then its ok to travel back hours/few days


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2008)

I personally think that the whole time-skip system is a good idea, but I would like to see a sort of link between this system and the actual game, like the characters realizing that time skipped or something


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 19, 2008)

Just did it to get the statue in gcn.  Set it to new years day. hehe


----------



## Away236 (Nov 22, 2008)

Eh...never really thought of doing it..just too much work changing the time and stuff


----------



## traceuser12 (Nov 22, 2008)

im against i mean it ruins the game too fast


----------



## Tola (Nov 24, 2008)

In general, it's a fun-killer, but sure, if you're THAT impatient, then go for it.

If you miss something by a few minutes, or even hours, then sure, it's fair.


----------



## CMB (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm for it and against it, it's one of those "Shades of Gray" topic

People use it when they're REALLY impatient about something..like trees you've been growing all week... or when Nook's closes down and they have a big buttload of things to sell that they don't wanna hang around on all the time.

And yet, TS takes the fun out of it, I mean this is a game that pretty much can be a 2nd life for many..and skipping life makes you skip not only the suffering but the joy of coming out of the suffering and seeing your work

I remember in ACG, I frequently used the Time Skip, I liked it but then after a month in real life, nearly a year and a half passed, I had everything and it all seemed so boring to me.

My opinion is this; I myself won't use TS, unless if I was completely unable to do a certain event and need to go back a few hours and then warp back to the original time. And if I do have to warp ahead a day or two, I'll save it and then return to my original time....if necessary (and let's hope that it won't)

I love this game and wanna play it fair this round


----------



## Riri (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm against it mostl, but when I get relly impatient I'll start skipping, I did it to get myslig shot because I didn't wanna risk losing balloons but honestly in all 3 games i May have done it once or twice for each game, thats it/ heck I got so sad when I missed KK slider last week but I didn't time skip. So People  can if they wan,. I just find it pointless.


----------



## melly (Nov 29, 2008)

I think TT is okay if you missed a holiday, I wouldn't want to wait a year just  to get a chance to celebrate  the harvest festival ( I still can't believe I missed  it, I had wayyy to many guests)


----------



## MetalLink99 (Nov 30, 2008)

I used to do it, but I felt empty inside. I never did it again.


----------



## Zack from Animalia (Nov 30, 2008)

i started skipping time after i finished paying off all my loan and caught all the fish and bugs. after all that i decided to just skip around and see the other holidays


----------



## dsmaster64 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sometimes I wonder why Nintendo even put it in the game. I mean, it's way to tempting but if you do it, you have no fun with the game. It's like Nintendo's torchiring you, but they want you to have fun.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 2, 2008)

im against it ........but in ACGC a year and a half after release i did TT but just because i never played it as much and it made it funner at the time cuz i didnt feel like playing all the time. but on WW i never TT and wont on CF


----------

